# New Flat Rate Surge still Fake Surge



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

With the new Flat Rate Surge that started last week I am up to 7 Surge rides now. Six of the 7 were rides after the Surge Zone disappeared and was still stuck on my screen. Tuesday night I find myself in the middle of a $3.00 Surge. While my screen was still red and showing the Surge I got a ride request 100 yards from me in the Surge Zone. Great my first test to see how much the Customer paid extra and to see if I get more that the Stuck $3.00.

Ride ends and I check the numbers for my 5 mile trip. I was paid what I normally get plus the $3.00 Surge that was for next ride. Checked to see what Pax paid. Was shocked. He paid the same price within a dollar of my last 3 5 mile trips I did over the last couple of days.

Surge where I was at was down to $1.75 so it was still active. Why did the PAX not pay a higher fare? Supports my belief that the Surge in my area if mostly fake and just a tool to move drivers around. I know there were only two drivers in the area and there were at least 8 drivers 10 miles North. In true ANT fashion 3 of the drivers 10 miles North migrated to where I was at. No more surge the rest of the night.

Any way in my market that used to rarely Surge under the Multiplier and even rare get a PAX to request a ride the Flat Rate Surge at least pays something and is popping up a lot more than it used to.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I've been checking the rates via the rider app with the new surge. The rates do go up as the surge increases and then come down. The surge will stick around for a bit after the process returns to regular.

I've also been online sitting at home and checked the app after it not being on top for a while and had a +$4.00 attached. There aren't many drivers around me, 3 or 4 so obviously it wasn't busy or odd have gotten a request. I think the sporadic surges are just to keep us online and off of Lyft. giving us 3 or 4 bucks they are still coming out ahead and if it keeps is from logging onto Lyft, they win.










regular rates are .96mile .20 min. 
I got plus +$10


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Well the joke is on them because when I get a Flat Rate on Uber for my next trip I still run Lyft pings. I have only got pinged two times from Uber while on a Lyft ride. I send the Uber PAX a preset message, I am on my way, traffic is building up I may be delayed longer than the app says. If this is an issue you can cancel right away and try for another driver.

So far both PAX just waited for me. One even texted back and said take your time we are in no hurry.

I'm sure the time will come where I have to close out on a flat rate sticky in Uber because it just won't work while I'm on a Lyft Trip.


----------

